

MSUAA documentary of their visit to SXSW - rmason
http://vimeo.com/33733944

======
rmason
Update on the two entrepreneurs followed in the documentary.

Brett Kopf participated in the ImagineK12 incubator and presented at
TechCrunch Disrupt on his startup <http://www.remind101.com>

Bryce Colquitt pivoted and has just launched <http://www.musicsnob.me>

Know both of these guys and I am one proud Spartan.

